# Pimp my Booth!



## Soundslikepeter (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey all,

Looking for any advice or insight that may be offered to me.

I hate my booth. Long story short we inherited this stupid desk system because it was expensive, and got rid of my franken-desk that I had here previously that actually was what I wanted.

Overall the desk is too short, and the rounded end on one side isn't particularly useful. I don't feel like I'm using the space very effeciently, and I also would like to try and do some work to make it easier to clear the desk completely for when we have touring engineers coming in. 

I've begrudgingly had to use it too long so I'm too blinded by pessimism to see a way forward so any insight would be welcome!


----------



## MRW Lights (Mar 30, 2021)

I mean... if it's not working it's not working. If you can't repurpose it to a new home, I would ask a different question that may feel less frustrating. What is not doing and what does it need to do? Too short is easy, build a platform. But... is it too short or is the distribution of materials on the desk not useful and efficient? It looks like your mixer uses up the most desk space which probably feels overwhelming. Without saying throw it all out and start again, you might be stuck finding a way to make it work with what you've got. I would do it my way... but I'd bet that may not work for you as I don't work in your space. Hopefully, you can repurpose it and build what you need. Good Luck.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 30, 2021)

Or looking at the question differently, what would you *prefer* it to be?


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 30, 2021)

are you stuick with the inheritance politically, or allowed to sell/trade/trash it? 
Was the Frankendesk aesthetically unpopular with the house mgr etc? 
Could you rebuild it - FD v2 inexpensively? 

Trying to guess what doesn't work for you...
- Its often a challenge to find somewhere to put a script / mixing notes within eyeball comfort range when working with a large desk, tho sometimes i've put it up on a monitor and enlarged it ... possibly your A2 or An can be in charge of virtual page flipping (or use a blue tooth foot pedal like many pit musicians do). 
- having QLAB etc within reach?
- safe place for your whisky sour?

Tell us more!


----------



## Soundslikepeter (Mar 30, 2021)

The frankendesk was in fact ugly, and unfortunately at the moment I'm not permitted to crap can this desk that I currently have. Alterations and add-ons are about all that I can manage for the moment (though we are done with usable budget til July anyways).

Because of the nature of the curve on the left side, it is next to impossible to have any paperwork there in addition to my keyboard. Often I have to have a music stand nearby to remedy that, but it makes getting in and out of the desk a pain in it's own right.

The only storage I have is that little set of drawers underneath. Atop is a very poorly thought out mini PC with 3 multi-usb ports because it doesn't have any connectivity (IT's great idea). Once again from the weird curve beneath makes it impossible for it to be there and have my chair/legs under the desk. So I'm always in this weird perch position on my chair which sucks for a long day of paperwork.

Overall just feels like a poor use of space. Initial gut says to lift some of the gear up instead so that I could have some slots/space to have work space underneath. Or maybe a slide out ledge or something on the side to offer more space. It is just hard to see a way forward at the moment.

Also, looking for a new chair if ya'll have any suggestions for that too!


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Mar 30, 2021)

*Perhaps the aspects of safety (urgent exit in an emergency - esp. if you are one of the designated people to get the audience and cast safely out - and/or the bad ergo will be the prybar that gives you leverage to build what you need. Workers Comp claims (neck, back, carpal tunnel) are frequent and can be very, very expensive for an employer. If your place is big enough, they probably have an onstaff or contract workplace ergonomist already. Invite them over for a visit and a cuppa tea, and see what their response is. You might have a powerful ally very quickly. 

Ben "don't fight city hall -get the governor involved!" Stiegler*


----------



## FMEng (Mar 30, 2021)

Nothing will make this setup ideal, but maybe you could put the monitor on an arm, and the keyboard on a tray under the mixer.

Since you had a layout that worked, I wonder if you could have a similar but better looking setup built in another budget cycle.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 30, 2021)

Soundslikepeter said:


> Because of the nature of the curve on the left side, it is next to impossible to have any paperwork there in addition to my keyboard. Often I have to have a music stand nearby to remedy that, but it makes getting in and out of the desk a pain in it's own right.



Monitor arm with a music stand on it, and a second for the monitor. The script stand on the arm made a world of difference for workflow and functionality.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 30, 2021)

^^^That made me think of this thread:
A fun project I came up with... | ControlBooth


----------



## josh88 (Mar 31, 2021)

JohnD said:


> ^^^That made me think of this thread:
> A fun project I came up with... | ControlBooth


Exactly where I got the idea and it’s well worth it.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 31, 2021)

Soundslikepeter said:


> Overall the desk is too short,



For what it's worth, I love the height your desk is at! While I stand when I mix, my ideal is having my face at audience height and not every venue can be one of the fancy ones with a pit you mix in so your head is at audience height and you can stay standing. I know it may be a drag but honestly this is one you can spin "glass half full" if you really wanted to.


Soundslikepeter said:


> I don't feel like I'm using the space very effeciently, and I also would like to try and do some work to make it easier to clear the desk



You're headed in the right direction! It's a cleaner FOH than a lot of road houses I see, and larger than every FOH position I normally get so you're in a great starting place.

Did you pick up a case with the console? The legit DiGiCo road case may help just a little - the bottom part of the tray that the doghouse sits in will give you a little more height, it also has 2x 2U racks under the console that you can move some gear into and there are mounting points on the left and right of the doghouse for poles that you can mount the monitors to. 

Regardless, I think getting those monitors on a swivel arm will help a ton, maybe on the left side jump to a combo Monitor/Keyboard arm so you can type and then shove it out of your way so you don't have to do the Console/Desk dance. 

Additionally, Josh's music stand on a monitor arm is always a classic and is a great way to improve a console quickly. I think his photo gives you a ton of ideas - his mix is 1/2 the size of yours but you can see with a few quality of life improvements it doesn't look cramped, and you never have to move from behind the console to do all the things.


----------



## Soundslikepeter (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks all, that gives me some pretty solid inspiration and actionable items!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 31, 2021)

Soundslikepeter said:


> ...that gives me some pretty solid inspiration and actionable items!


Hey, now, we don't cotton to that corporate BS talk 'round here. Jus' say: "...gives me thoughts 'bout what Imma gonna do."


----------



## Soundslikepeter (Mar 31, 2021)

derekleffew said:


> Hey, now, we don't cotton to that corporate BS talk 'round here. Jus' say: "...gives me thoughts 'bout what Imma gonna do."



Looking forward to re-syngerizing the controlled response area to better integrate with the expectations of stakeholders and utilization membership.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 31, 2021)

Soundslikepeter said:


> Looking forward to re-syngerizing the controlled response area to better integrate with the expectations of stakeholders and utilization membership.


You left out paradigm shift.


----------



## waltg (Mar 31, 2021)

TimMc said:


> You left out paradigm shift.


Your giving me flashbacks to AP English


----------



## Soundslikepeter (Mar 31, 2021)

waltg said:


> Your giving me flashbacks to AP English



"You're"


----------



## JohnD (Mar 31, 2021)

TimMc said:


> You left out paradigm shift.


If Meatloaf were on the tech crew, would he be singing -"Paradigm by the console lights!"


----------



## JohnD (Apr 2, 2021)

Some random thoughts for you to think about. I like the idea of a doghouse, it doesn't have to be part of a case. Considering the proximity of the audience to your mixing location it's just a matter of time before someone sitting in the back row just has to fiddle with those wires.
Is that keyboard on the right mostly used when programming to label the consoles displays? If so, how about a pull out tray below the console. Just like MA lighting consoles.
How secure is the facility. In some venues they have set up some sort of locking cover for the console so only authorized people have access to it. In fact in some venues in which the audience surrounds the mix position they have designed a console location with something like a roll top desk, except with a locking steel tambour. Others have built a plywood or particle board 4 or 5 sided box that sets on top of the mix table and locks with padlocks and hasps.

EDIT: About that new chair, on the high end two come to mind:
Ergolab – ErgoLab
Portable Executive Fold-Up Office Chairs | Cozy Roadie
On the more affordable end, go to several office supply stores and try a bunch out.

EDIT2: I forgot about this option, you can build your own.
Roc-N-Soc | Lunar Series
and the other company in NC.
Welcome to SoundSeat


----------

